# Paper tune right tear



## Jaberry (Mar 29, 2017)

Im stuck. Mathews z7. Installed a new string, cable, and cam (for my proper draw length). Paper tune and i get a right tear. Im right handed so i moved the rest away from the riser. Yes i finally did get it to shoot bullet holes but the arrow is so far over i couldnt bring my sight over enough to sight in bow. Is there anything else i can do to correct a right tear besides moving the rest? Specs is as follows. Mathews z7 draw is 27,arrow length is now 25 1/4 inches 400's (just cut em down since i noticed they were long. Were 27 1/2). They are beman white outs. yes the cam is in time (cable runs threw the center of the hole on the cam) ata is at 30inches (factory spec) target points is 100gr. Shoot with a d loop and a closed caliper style wrist release. Thanks and all advice is great.


----------



## Jaberry (Mar 29, 2017)

Also i forgot to mention my draw weight is 70lbs. Thanks


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

Set rest for center shot and yoke tune to get rid of right hand tear. You'll need to add twists to the right side of the yoke.


----------



## Jaberry (Mar 29, 2017)

I just did a quick check with an arrow up against the idler wheel and the idler wheel appears to be leaning to the left. Not sure how to correct it this minute, ill look it up more later.


----------



## Jaberry (Mar 29, 2017)

Next question how do you check if you have to yoke tune? Is it at full draw or in a resting state. I seen so many articles and i swear each one says something different.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

billk63 had the right answer, don't look at the cams until you get the rest in the right place (I do it by walk back shooting so that the arrow still hits the center at every yardage) get the yokes tuned per shooting them and adjusting the yokes in a press, go back and check the walk back. Now look at the cams if they are leaning a lot, shim the cams. Then start the process over. If they are leaning a little don't sweat it (my definition of a little is an arrow placed along left side of the top cam intersects the string near the D loop) This is a good place to start if you just replaced the string and cables.


----------



## Jaberry (Mar 29, 2017)

Welp i put about 6 to 8 twist into the right side yoke and now all is good. Bow is now shooting bullet holes and im happy as can be. thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job. No excuses now.


----------



## wvguy1971 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good deal I need help on this also


----------

